

A Brief, Incomplete, and Mostly Wrong History of Programming Languages - dcornu
http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=brief+incomplete+mostly+wrong#!/st...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=brief+incomplete+mostly+wrong#!/story/forever/0/brief%20incomplete%20mostly%20wrong)

------
valarauca1
Needs (2009) tag. Rather funny one of my favorites.

------
wglb
Funny, but posted 3, 7, 8 months ago.

